# Smelting scrap silver questions



## HerbV (Oct 25, 2021)

Hello, if I am recycling silver from silverware, old jewelry etc can I just refine it with an electric smelter or is there some other chemical process I need to do to remove impurities? I am trying to make 10oz bars.

Thank you very much in advance for helping a newbie


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 25, 2021)

No. You'll just be melting (not smelting) the silver, not refining it. Most silverware and jewelry is made from sterling silver (you hope), which is 92.5% silver and 7.5% copper. Melting it won't significantly change that.

Dave


----------



## HerbV (Oct 25, 2021)

Thank you very much! What is the easiest and most cost effective way to refine the silverware or jewelry and remove the impurities? I’m trying to get 999. What is the difference between melting and smelting?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 25, 2021)

Melting just means you're heating a solid until it becomes liquid, like melting an ice cube. Smelting includes adding fluxes and other additives that will cause chemical changes in the melted metals.

The best way to produce 999 silver is with an electrolytic cell, also referred to as a silver cell. There's plenty of discussions here about them. Try the search button at the top right corner of the screen.

Dave


----------

